# fuck you



## Requiems

I found this interesting:

http://www.dailyworst.com/2011/04/07/fuck-you-in-15-languages/

"Fuck You" is obviously a very colloquial expression, but it's still interesting how people decide which phrases are equivalent.

From this list, I would say Spanish is correct, though primarily for Spain. Clearly it's different throughout Latin America.

French is fine, I can think of one other that would make sense as well.


Can any one else tell me if the others are accurate?


----------



## Alxmrphi

The Icelandic looks fine.
I can only read the Spanish and French besides that one, which you've already commented on.


----------



## jazyk

The Portuguese is correct.


----------



## Requiems

Alxmrphi said:


> The Icelandic looks fine.
> I can only read the Spanish and French besides that one, which you've already commented on.





jazyk said:


> The Portuguese is correct.



Interesting… well I guess they did their homework so far; definitely not the easiest phrase to translate into 15 languages.


----------



## apmoy70

The Greek is correct too


----------



## Roy776

The german "Fick dich" is correct too, although we also mostly say "Fuck you" here, instead of our translation.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Roy776 said:


> The german "Fick dich" is correct too, although we also mostly say "Fuck you" here, instead of our translation.



Same thing happens in Iceland, I did mention that in my earlier comment but didn't want to confuse the issue. But since you mention it, I thought I would, too .


----------



## Kinan

Not right at all in Arabic.


----------



## Requiems

Kinan said:


> Not right at all in Arabic.



What would it be in Arabic, Kinan?


----------



## Kinan

I don't know how severely bad it should be, we have a range of words from nice ones to words even satan himself can't bear hearing, so I don't know.
خنث نفسك like it's written is so wrong and actually funny.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are you sure it's not right in a different dialect of Arabic?


----------



## Kinan

I have never heard of it at all in any dialect, it literally means "sissy yourself".


----------



## bibax

The Czech phrase is correct and very rude.


----------



## Requiems

Alxmrphi said:


> Are you sure it's not right in a different dialect of Arabic?



I was thinking the same thing. From my cursory search, it seems there are many regional variations depending on dialect.


----------



## Kinan

You people made me doubt myself so I googled خنث نفسك and I found only one results by a native Arab saying this..I don't know if it's enough but i expect it to be all over the internet if it's actually used.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian is correct. Very rude.


----------



## L'irlandais

Requiems said:


> ...French is fine, I can think of one other that would make sense as well.
> 
> Can any one else tell me if the others are accurate?


I guess it depends on what you imply by the word "accurate".
For me _"va te faire enculer" _ is not an accurate translation of "fuck you" ; check out the *WR *dictionary, or one of the many discussions on the subject over on the English/French forum.


----------



## Orlin

The one that I recognise as Bulgarian is not common (at least in my opinion) but must nevertheless be very rude.


----------



## Fericire

The Portuguese one ("Vai-te foder") is correct, but it could just be more offensive.


----------



## Ghabi

Kinan said:


> You people made me doubt myself so I googled خنث نفسك and I found only one results by a native Arab saying this.


I got two Egyptian dictionaries; one is a century old, the other published in the 1980s. The old one has خنّث "to copulate" but the new one doesn't. So خنّث نفسك _may_ exist/have existed. Still, even if it exists, I doubt that it's equivalent to English "f**k you".



> ... but i expect it to be all over the internet if it's actually used.


  بالظبط كده 

As to the Chinese, it isn't correct. A not-too-rude equivalent can be 去你的!


----------



## Maroseika

I suspect the Czech may be wrong. At least _jdi do prdele_ means just "go into an ass". I'll stronly wonder if they don't have a stronger one and being much closer to the title expression.


----------



## bibax

Your translation is correct _(Иди в жопу! Go into an ass!)_. This Czech phrase is considered to be an equivalent to the title expression as we do not use the verbs meaning _to fuck_ in such context. To send someone into _an (unspecified) ass_ is certainly most popular.

Another common rude command/wish is "Polib mi prdel!" _(= Kiss my ass!)_

Both "commands" are strong enough.


----------



## rayloom

This reminded me of a funny scene in an Egyptian comedic movie. 
Fortunately I was able to find the scene on youtube for those interested in watching it in Arabic. The clip is titled:
محمد سعد | بوشكاش | مش انا اللي بيتقالي اذهب الى الجحيم   

It somehow touches on the issue of translating (subtitling) the F word in English movies into something a bit mild in Arabic, never literal, something like "go to hell". (Arabic subtitles are in MSA generally).


***Spoiler of the scene (for those who wanna watch it)***
So in the scene, in the middle of a verbal quarrel, one tells the other "Shut your f***ing mouth" (in English). The other guy, realizing the other guy used the F word, becomes rather aggravated (knowing the gravity of the F word), and says something like: "I'm not the type of person to be told 'go to hell'" (and he says 'go to hell' in MSA, while the movie is in Egyptian, clearly hinting to Arabic convention of subtitling the F word). The quarrel becomes more heated afterwards. And the rest is history!


----------



## Requiems

rayloom said:


> This reminded me of a funny scene in an Egyptian comedic movie.
> Fortunately I was able to find the scene on youtube for those interested in watching it in Arabic. The clip is titled:
> محمد سعد | بوشكاش | مش انا اللي بيتقالي اذهب الى الجحيم
> 
> It somehow touches on the issue of translating (subtitling) the F word in English movies into something a bit mild in Arabic, never literal, something like "go to hell". (Arabic subtitles are in MSA generally).
> 
> 
> ***Spoiler of the scene (for those who wanna watch it)***
> So in the scene, in the middle of a verbal quarrel, one tells the other "Shut your f***ing mouth" (in English). The other guy, realizing the other guy used the F word, becomes rather aggravated (knowing the gravity of the F word), and says something like: "I'm not the type of person to be told 'go to hell'" (and he says 'go to hell' in MSA, while the movie is in Egyptian, clearly hinting to Arabic convention of subtitling the F word). The quarrel becomes more heated afterwards. And the rest is history!



Sorry, so you believe the Arabic script is incorrect or correct?


----------



## EoGuy

Esperanto - Fiku vin!

EoGuy/Vilchjo de Mesao Arizono, Usono


----------



## deguonis

It's a very popular expression indeed.


----------



## JuicyJew

Roy776 said:


> The german "Fick dich" is correct too, although we also mostly say "Fuck you" here, instead of our translation.



I was under the impression that germans translate it as "verpiss dich", which means more like get fucked, but supposedly they don't say it as "fick dich" cos it just means have sex.


----------



## Roy776

JuicyJew said:


> I was under the impression that germans translate it as "verpiss dich", which means more like get fucked, but supposedly they don't say it as "fick dich" cos it just means have sex.



No, "fick dich" does in no way mean having sex. Because "dich" means yourself. In this case, it would be: "Fuck yourself", and would you really say that (although the meaning should be just that) this could be understood as having sex? No way. One can say "Fick dich", it's perfectly fine, and it's used. But still, most people choose the english equivalent.
And secondly, the german "Verpiss dich" should be translated as "Get lost" or "Fuck off".


----------



## Orlin

Roy776 said:


> No, "fick dich" does in no way mean having sex. Because "dich" means yourself. In this case, it would be: "Fuck yourself", and would you really say that (although the meaning should be just that) this could be understood as having sex?


The same for the one that I recognize as Bulgarian.


----------



## JuicyJew

Roy776 said:


> No, "fick dich" does in no way mean having sex. Because "dich" means yourself. In this case, it would be: "Fuck yourself", and would you really say that (although the meaning should be just that) this could be understood as having sex? No way. One can say "Fick dich", it's perfectly fine, and it's used. But still, most people choose the english equivalent.
> And secondly, the german "Verpiss dich" should be translated as "Get lost" or "Fuck off".



Ah well I know it literally means fuck yourself and is closer to the literal meaning than verpiss dich is. I just meant that I was told that fick dich is nowhere near as insulting as Fuck You and people say verpiss dich more often.


----------



## Hugo Rune

Actually, I've never heard "fuck you" being used by German speakers (when they speak German that is). Could be that that's a regional difference between Germany and Austria. We use anglicisms out the wazoo but not when swearing it seems. "Fick dich" is used frequently and it's equally insulting as in English I would say. I prefer the good old Viennese "geh in' Oasch!" though.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hugo Rune said:


> ... I prefer the good old Viennese "geh in' Oasch!" though.


Hello Hugo,
I take your point, however see #17 ;  for the same reasons that the French translations was inaccurate - _"geh in' Oasch!"_ is not an accurate translation for "Fuck you".  Which makes the linked page in # 1 little more than a hodge-podge of rude/swear words in different languages, and not really worthy of discussion on these forums. ~shrug~


----------



## Hugo Rune

Well, it's not a _literal_ translation. It expresses the exact same sentiment though. Since we generally don't use many sex/genitalia related swear words and more ass/excrement related ones, one shouldn't expect a literal translation of 'fuck you'. 'Fick dich' itself is a quite recent thing, I believe, that's just taken from American culture.


----------



## L'irlandais

Understood, however your suggestion, is a direct translation of "bugger you", which is not what the originally linked page wished to translate.
(I'm seeking to underline their blatant inaccuracy, rather than trying to slight your valid contribution to this discussion.)


----------



## mataripis

In Bisaya= hindot ka/   sula ka= E sorot pa Dumaget/   pakaskas ka= southern Tagalog


----------

